# Door Dash Scammed Me



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, Floor Trash scammed me today, and because of that I will never report another scammer account to them.

Started off with a ping to McDonald’s. About 60 seconds later phone rings on “Door Dash Order” line which most of us know is for customer/driver contact purposes.

I answer the phone, and immediately realize the scam. No big deal to me, I will play along for a few minutes.

The guy claims he is from Door Dash and there is an issue with customer account and that I need to cancel the order and I will be reimbursed… yep, I rolled my eyes on that one.

I told him that he could cancel the order since he is from Door Dash. He told me I had to do it. Told him nope, not happening. Told him he was a scammer. He kept insisting he wasn’t but it was obvious he was. I told him Door Dash will not call on the customer order line like he is. He threatened me to have my account investigated… lol. Anyways… We all know how this scam works. He hung up on me and I proceeded to pick up the order and confirm pickup.

On my way to customer I call Door Dash and inform them that customer account compromised and it is a scammer. Customer service rep unassigned me from order while on my way to deliver. Almost at delivery spot when unassignment occurs.

I did NOT receive half pay. When I asked him why not, he told me this issue will be forwarded to escalation dept and hung up on me when I insisted to be paid.

Called back. Second customer rep pulled the same crap refusing to pay me. At this point I’m lit up and start swearing and get hung up on again…

Called back a third time. I insisted to be connected to escalation dept. Refused by rep. Rep told me I will NOT get paid for this order even though I picked it up and was almost at drop off point. She told me this is the policy for unassigned orders. I told her I never asked to be unassigned and the first rep unassigned me without asking me or ever informing me.

So I report a scammer to Floor Trash and as a big thanks, Door Dash scams me too.

Next time I report nothing and go about my business. I could honestly care less how much $$$ Floor Trash or customers lose by scammers from this point on…

FU DOOR DASH! You are seriously low hanging fruit.

The free food wasn’t worth it… was an apple pie… lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Why would you call them? Just deliver it, throw it out the window as you pass by if you wish, get paid.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Solution :

Next great food large order is on DD , 😉

When Uber eats did that to me once , I just waited for my fav steakhouse here to pop up on UE , and I was even .

Rinse and repeat as needed when ****ed over by these apps , eye for an eye


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That stinks.... an Apple Pie. No Big Mac?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

June132017 said:


> That stinks.... an Apple Pie. No Big Mac?


Yeah, crappy order… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

All of this for $3 bucks?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Yes, Floor Trash scammed me today, and because of that I will never report another scammer account to them.
> 
> Started off with a ping to McDonald’s. About 60 seconds later phone rings on “Door Dash Order” line which most of us know is for customer/driver contact purposes.
> 
> ...


Could it be that you weren't being scammed by the person who called you?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


Grubhubflub said:


> Could it be that you weren't being scammed by the person who called you?


Door Dash does not call on the app “order” line. This line is masked. Only customers and drivers use that. Similar to what Uber does. Whenever DD has called me it’s ALWAYS on the main line.

If he was from DD he could have canceled the order but refused to do as such.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> All of this for $3 bucks?


It was initially about shutting the scammer down. But… It is on DD to absorb the cost of fraudulent transactions, not the driver, and therefore I should have been paid without a hassle.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Yes, Floor Trash scammed me today, and because of that I will never report another scammer account to them.
> 
> Started off with a ping to McDonald’s. About 60 seconds later phone rings on “Door Dash Order” line which most of us know is for customer/driver contact purposes.
> 
> ...


I think once these companies take enough of a loss on any particular order then they just refuse to pay and shut you out completely. GH did this to me last week. It was a totally different scenario than yours but also a clear example of them being inconsistent with cancel/pay policies.

I was delivering a high paying order out deep in the woods. It was worth the trip on it's own but it's always nice to get good ping while dead heading back.

After delivery they sent me the same request 3 times in a row. It was 16 miles away, 1 mile delivery after that and it started at $28 (decline) $32 (decline) and finally $40 which I had to accept. $70/25 total miles for one hour? I had to take it right?

Wrong.

I drove all the way there, hit "arrived" only to find out that 3 glitchy orders had been placed with no pick up and the restaurant refused to make the order again. Great...

I call support, THEY cancel the order and the rep claimed that I needed to email driver pay for compensation.

Canned responses stating they do not pay for cancelled orders, ignored, canned responses and ignored some more. I have always been paid in the past if there was an issue. As long as I hit "arrived" then they pay out. I'm guessing they lost their ass on that order, as if that were my problem.

I've been waiting for the proper revenge order as @Emptynesst suggested. I really want to make it count.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I think once these companies take enough of a loss on any particular order then they just refuse to pay and shut you out completely. GH did this to me last week. It was a totally different scenario than yours but also a clear example of them being inconsistent with cancel/pay policies.
> 
> I was delivering a high paying order out deep in the woods. It was worth the trip on it's own but it's always nice to get good ping while dead heading back.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that once you hit “arrive” the app is on the hook for payment. I also hit “arrived” on this order. DD unassigned it, not me. They forced me to eat a fraudulent transaction by refusing to pay me. That is theft of service.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

How far did you drive this scam delivery, or what was the estimated pay you lost? Hope you kept the food not dropped it off at a ghost location the scammers are most likely nowhere near. At least you didn't get your wallet drained like the mix of drivers that haven't had the IQ to hang up on the scammers. Some had lost hundreds and even some over a thousand.
I tried to report a scammer Uber rider pickup request a few weeks ago and Uber blocked any transactions on a Sunday. night Had to keep messaging them I didn't tell these people any details, I need my wallet unlocked, they finally did later into the night.
Sounds like Door Dash needs to start sending out warnings, maybe they're giving up on Uber drivers.
I've heard the mix of lines from a distinguished customer on a ocean pier, special driver bonus, to a mid city rider saying my profile didn't match my looks etc.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> .
> 
> Door Dash does not call on the app “order” line. This line is masked. Only customers and drivers use that. Similar to what Uber does. Whenever DD has called me it’s ALWAYS on the main line.
> 
> If he was from DD he could have canceled the order but refused to do as such.


But you still didn't get paid. I don't see why you didn't just contact DD before getting to the restaurant.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> But you still didn't get paid. I don't see why you didn't just contact DD before getting to the restaurant.


The end result would have most likely been the same… they would have unassigned me and I would still not get paid. At least if I grabbed the food, I get that for free.

However, customer or scammer fraud is not something the driver has or should have to bare, that would be DD’s problem… DD made it my problem by not paying me.

The games they play with me will not be without consequences to them eventually. No need to sue them to get even, just need to be creative 😁


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The end result would have most likely been the same… they would have unassigned me and I would still not get paid. At least if I grabbed the food, I get that for free.
> 
> However, customer or scammer fraud is not something the driver has or should have to bare, that would be DD’s problem… DD made it my problem by not paying me.
> 
> The games they play with me will not be without consequences to them eventually. No need to sue them to get even, just need to be creative 😁


It happened to me once from Tijuana flats. An order of nachos. That’s the first red flag it’s a tiny order. But I delivered the food took a pictur and kept it. Yeah he called me but I took my time saying I couldn’t log in and I need to reboot and meantime I arrived and delivered. Ha. 

I got screwed by DD on a large order cancel and no pay. A few later took a 2.75 accepted and arrived. Then an hour later I canceled. Pissed of cheap as customer and then DDprobably gavethem credit.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The games they play with me will not be without consequences to them eventually. No need to sue them to get even, just need to be creative 😁


I doubt you could sue them over this.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why would you call them? Just deliver it, throw it out the window as you pass by if you wish, get paid.


This is without a doubt the 100% correct move!!!

You're going to waste 30 minutes with support to get a low fee at best? You know the MF'er tried to scam you and you waste your time trying to be "Ranger Rick"??? If any new person is reading this don't waste your time. Do exactly as @Disgusted Driver said (or any fully experienced driver would do). The key words are "Delivered" and "Get Paid". Don't try to pull an amateur move and be "Dudley Do Right". Always remember with these apps, "no good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Could it be that you weren't being scammed by the person who called you?


Are you actually serious??? Wow, you've been doing this a while and don't understand this is one of the oldest scams going??? SMH.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Are you actually serious??? Wow, you've been doing this a while and don't understand this is one of the oldest scams going??? SMH.


Well, the scam obviously worked because the OP didn't get paid.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This is without a doubt the 100% correct move!!!
> 
> You're going to waste 30 minutes with support to get a low fee at best? You know the MF'er tried to scam you and you waste your time trying to be "Ranger Rick"??? If any new person is reading this don't waste your time. Do exactly as @Disgusted Driver said (or any fully experienced driver would do). The key words are "Delivered" and "Get Paid". Don't try to pull an amateur move and be "Dudley Do Right". Always remember with these apps, "no good deed goes unpunished".


So getting a scammer account shut down or a compromised customer account shut down is the wrong thing to do? Ok… got it. 

Glad to see you would allow such an account or fraudulent transaction to go unreported. I would rather lose 30 minutes of my time doing the right thing then come here implying that it is ok to do nothing about a scammer account. Further, my actions could have stopped other inexperienced drivers from falling for this scam.

Maybe the next time it will be your customer account that is taken over by a scammer. I hope the driver says F’you Seamus, and allows your account to be continued to be scammed by doing nothing.

The DD rep should have cancelled the order so I would get paid. Instead he unassigned me. Because he unassigned me I could not get paid.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I would rather lose 30 minutes of my time doing the right thing then come here implying that it is ok to do nothing about a scammer account.


🤣 🤣 



SinTaxERROR said:


> Because he unassigned me I could not get paid.


Exactly. You ended up falling for the scam. Don't you know these Doordash reps are idiots? What did you think they would do, say "Oh, thank you for reporting this to us. We really care that one of our customer's accounts may have been compromised and will look into this right away. Please continue with the delivery as normal."? Is that what you thought you were going to hear?

What I don't get is how you figured it was a scam. What would be the point of such a scam? Who would benefit?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> 🤣 🤣
> 
> 
> Exactly. You ended up falling for the scam. Don't you know these Doordash reps are idiots? What did you think they would do, say "Oh, thank you for reporting this to us. We really care that one of our customer's accounts may have been compromised and will look into this right away. Please continue with the delivery as normal."? Is that what you thought you were going to hear?
> ...


The order should have been CANCELLED since I had already picked it up… I should not have been unassigned on an active order already picked up. There is a difference between the two.

DD does not call drivers through the masked app phone number. Only the customer does. Just like on Uber with the masked number, it is customer/driver only. DD will call you directly from their support line which is a number that does not change, and is not a call made thru the app.

Further, if DD thought this customer account was compromised there is no reason to call me to have me cancel order on my side, they could cancel it on their end and dispatch a new order to me flawlessly without my input. No reason to inform driver of fraudulent transaction, unless you are on a fishing expedition to scam the driver.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So getting a scammer account shut down or a compromised customer account shut down is the wrong thing to do? Ok… got it.
> 
> Glad to see you would allow such an account or fraudulent transaction to go unreported. I would rather lose 30 minutes of my time doing the right thing then come here implying that it is ok to do nothing about a scammer account. Further, my actions could have stopped other inexperienced drivers from falling for this scam.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's odd to try a morality lecture when you said the same thing I said. Do you not remember your own words?


SinTaxERROR said:


> I will never report another scammer account to them.





SinTaxERROR said:


> So I report a scammer to Floor Trash and as a big thanks, Door Dash scams me too.





SinTaxERROR said:


> Next time I report nothing and go about my business. I could honestly care less how much $$$ Floor Trash or customers lose by scammers from this point on…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Wow, it's odd to try a morality lecture when you said the same thing I said. Do you not remember your own words?


Yep, I remember my own words perfectly… but my words stated at the time was concurrent with how DD scammed me, not necessarily with my morality. We all say things when we are upset, mad, pissed off, etc… yes? so what is your point? Nice try…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

BTW @Seamus go play your gig app super hero crap on someone else… not me… 🥳🤡

Have a great day slaving away… while I go enjoy my lunch at Chili’s…


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> BTW @Seamus go play your gig app super hero crap on someone else… not me… 🥳🤡
> 
> Have a great day slaving away… while I go enjoy my lunch at Chili’s…


Stop….now you’re just being a Diva!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Yep, I remember my own words perfectly… but my words stated at the time was concurrent with how DD scammed me, not necessarily with my morality. We all say things when we are upset, mad, pissed off, etc… yes? *so what is your point?* Nice try…


Simple, you said the exact same thing yet when I said it you gave a sermon. You obviously get defensive when called out.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

The way I see it, you scammed yourself.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So getting a scammer account shut down or a compromised customer account shut down is the wrong thing to do? Ok… got it.
> 
> Glad to see you would allow such an account or fraudulent transaction to go unreported. I would rather lose 30 minutes of my time doing the right thing then come here implying that it is ok to do nothing about a scammer account. Further, my actions could have stopped other inexperienced drivers from falling for this scam.
> 
> ...


In theory, I understand exactly where you are coming from and agree it's the right thing to do BUT ... it's pissing into the wind with these gig companies. They don't exactly try hard to keep you from creating scam accounts and they only punish drivers when you attempt to do the right thing. I find that the better way to approach this is to cost the scammers something. When I get a pull over and cancel the ride, I do the exact opposite. I start the ride, tell them I'm going to #$%^ them back by running up a trip, getting on the highway now!! and letting them cancel (which they do pretty quickly). I used to get a lot of certified check scammers selling stuff on craigslist and I would say sure, send that check to me, give them a fake address and I would string them along for a while, oh, you better resend, I never got the check, ... so that it cost them money and time to not get s dime back. Even then, it's more to make me feel good, I'm not exactly stemming the flow of internet fraud.


----------

